# Clomid & Ivf



## Dione (May 27, 2004)

I have just discovered this web by accident.
I have never done anything like this before, I read some stories and it has given me hope.

My story

I have had end for 10 years. 
Been on clomid for 5 months as to date it is not working for me. I have put on weight and getting very down about it.

I am to start IVF in Aug, I do not know anyone who has had IVF or who I can talk to.
I know I talk about it all the time, and friends and family, must be getting sick of me.
Two friends have just told me that they are expecting and did not know how to tell me. I feel awful that they feel that way.

As we have to pay for IVF, we can only afford to have one poss two.
Until I found this page I felt like I was the only person in this situation. I know that is silly.

Thanks for hope, anyone with advice on IVF would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Dione,

Welcome to FF!

Everyones friendly here.... so feel free to ask anything!!!

Here is an article which might help you also 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=articles&task=viewarticle&artid=114&Itemid=3

Good luck with your cycle!

Tony,
x


----------



## wyldthing (Apr 3, 2004)

[flash=200,200][/flash]



Hi, I have been reading the site now & again but just started posting. I am now 33,was ttc for 4 years, went to NHS for consultation..1yr wait big regret!

Got fed up so in the end saw private lady 3 times,who was fantastic & then saw her back on the NHS. The same day I was due for my private scan the old NHS appointment came through, I went along anyway & he told me, it's nothing, just need a kick start & sent me away with clomid for 3 months, however luckily I still decided to go ahead with the private scan, a cyst was found on my ovary! Saw my lady consultant under the NHS now and had 2 more scans before the Laparoscopy, this is when the shock set in. She found fairly severe endo, right tube is blocked, chocolate cyst on right ovary,also endo on the bowel,right side all stuck, adhesions & scaring also on left ovary but tube still open. I get slight stabbing pains now & again on my right side & bowel cramps, otherwise no other effects thank goodness.

My lady consultant strongly advised me to do IVF asap, whilst waiting I did 1 month of chlomid & blood tests just to see if I ovulate. Since then I had 1st attempt last Aug...disaster , they can't reach my good side ovary as it's too high.  I had 2 amps of menepour which is too low for me I had about 10 follicles but only 1 immature egg collected. 2nd attempt Jan doubled dose to 4 amps, it was looking good had tons of follicles, but blood tests too late showed I was having OHSS my level was 36000 & it should be 300, they didn't abandon I just had to eat tons of protein all day long & water & they kept re-testing me until my level dropped which it did ,down to 12000 still high but I was triggered. Because I had to coast they said this is why I only got 4eggs, luckily all fertilzed as I had ICSI this time as I only have 1 ovary to play with. Had mild ohss whilst in 2ww, could hardly walk stomach looked like I was 5 months preggie (if only). 2 embies transfered 1 average grade 1 top grade but had only divided onto 2 & 3 cells. result=neg

3rd attempt May, now in 2ww tomorrow I test, have no idea, my cycle's are late anyway. This time I had 4 amps one day 3 amps the next. My friend got positive on her 2nd attempt & said drink at least 1 litre of milk every day, which I did. Much better this time, no ohss, 10 eggs collected,2 embies both had split into 4 cells. It takes so long to learn about your body, I know people who know other people who all got there in the end but 6 or 7 tries was not unusual. It is so expensive, I will re-mortgage if I have to & have said to myself I'll give it 12 attemps before I consider giving up. It takes anyone on average 12 months to conceive naturally.
Good luck, with your attempt. hope my story is of some use.

wyldthing 
p.s can't figure out how to add all the medical history underneath!


----------



## Dione (May 27, 2004)

Just a quick note to say thanks for the advice and ivf web page.

I am going to start ivf Aug/Sept, Aug to discuss and pay and Sept to have eggs collected.

Has anyone had IVF where it has worked 1st time?

Need to hear a few stories who it has worked for 1st time as I am making everyone's life hell at the mo.

Thanks for reading, and again advice would be appreciated.

Dione


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya and welcome to fertility friends

Just wanted to welcome you to fertility friends

I hope that ur treatment goes well fo you.

Dione why not check out the thread for cycle buddies there is one for each month

there is always someone around to offer some support

take care


----------



## Dione (May 27, 2004)

Hi Emily

You mention thread for cycle buddies, what is this and how do I join? Sorry

Thanks for the reply, do you know anyone who has had IVF and it has worked first time?

Hope to speak again soon

Dione


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Dione

I'm in a pretty similar situation to you. I'm not sure how long I've had Endo but at a guess I would say around 8-10 years. 

I've just started Clomid after suggesting to our clinic that it can't help trying. We are on the waitlist for IVF and expect it to happen sometime after January - however it will probably be more like the middle of next year....... ^furious^ so it looks like we might also pay for one go ourselves very soon. I too am full of questions but gain a lot of information by just reading other people experiences. The first cycle of clomid made my pelvic area quite sore - it was bearable but I felt really bloated & chubby but it is not quite so bad this month. I made me hormonal woman from hell too and I did nothing but cry for about 3 weeks, also brought me out in spots, gave me headaches and I felt nauseous....it's a fun tablet to be on!!! You might not have any symptoms though.

Good luck sweetheart, I'm always here for a chat if you need one.

Megan
XXXX


----------



## Dione (May 27, 2004)

Hi 

Not sure anyone will remember I was asking for advice on clomid.  Took clomid for 6 months did not work for me.
I have had my first go of IVF 2 weeks ago.  At the hospital yesterday and had it comfirmed it has worked.

Don't give up hope I tried for years and IVF has worked.
I also suffer from end.

I hope this gives hope.

Thanks

Dione


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Dione 

Congrats on your Bfp wishing you a healthy 8 months   

love always lilly xx


----------



## Dione (May 27, 2004)

Hi

Thank you so much.  I have wanted to tell someone for days.  Going for a scan in 3 weeks to see how many I am having.  I hope it is one, could cope with two anymore not sure what I would do.  I had icsi not IVF slightly different.

How are you?

Love

Dione


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Dione

Lovely news. Great to hear of a happy ending. Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

love Kimx  xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Dione

Thanks for sharing this and congratuations on your  .  It's lovely to hear sucess stories.

Well done.

love

Becca
x


----------

